# With indifference?



## Biscuits (Aug 2, 2012)

My attempt to reconcile has been met with contempt and indifference. Divorce at this point is most likely the only viable option, but I can't afford it. How can I keep myself happy with a remorseless, guiltless, unapologetic, and apathetic wife until I can file? 
If the marriage gets better, than hey...great, however, I'm a BS who has done everything to facilitate the R and it does nothing but bother my wayward. Her opinion about it lately has been, "you've had plenty of time to get over it", and "so and so's husband has already gotten over it". Ok, I'm crushed, confussed, drained and very lonely. I think she has not attempted to cheat again, but I could really care less. Her idea of a successful recon was me not leaving her. Every attempt at me trying to tell her I am still bothered by it only gets accusations of me cheating thrown back in my face, with insults. 
So, the million dollar question; do I act like everything is fine until I can file? Do I just break contact with her? Do I continue to pursue a complete recon with her. Opinions from the gallery please.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aunt Ava (Jan 24, 2013)

For your sanity, please start the 180.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Drop her like a hot rock. She doesn't feel bad about betraying you, and doesn't think you have a right to feel bad about being betrayed. She's made it clear that reconciling with her will require you to give up any remaining shreds of your self-respect. Don't do that. 

Completely disconnect from her while you go about figuring out how to afford the divorce.


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

I agree, it's 180 time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Move on with your life and start to heal. Find someone 100X better and life will get better.


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

If you don't have the money...then treat her like a roomate. Make sure you and the kids (if you have them) are taken care of and let her take care of her own crap. Set aside a little each week until you can divorce her crappy butt. She is not willing to do the work neccesary to make sure your marriage makes it. I am so sorry it has ended this way for you.


----------

